# Mini donk attacked by predators



## Minimor (Feb 16, 2006)

I don't see that it's been posted here yet so here is the link:

Mr. Bigglesworth

Poor little guy.


----------



## Chico (Feb 16, 2006)

That was so sad!





Chico


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 17, 2006)

That is so horrible. I wonder if he was along in the pasture when the attack happened, the poor little fellow didnt stand a chance if it was a pack. He is lucky to even be alive. Prayers going out for Mr. B that he makes a full recovery and his owners. I am going to email them and see if I can find out more. Corinne


----------



## RJRMINIS (Feb 17, 2006)

So sad..................... :no: My prayers go out to him....................


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 17, 2006)

I just heard back about Mr. B this is what I was told "There were two other horses out in the field with Mr. B at the time of the attack. Thank you for spreading the word. He can use all the help and good wishes available."


----------



## Minimor (Feb 17, 2006)

I found the link on the CoTH forum. In later posts one girl said Mr. B now has a blanket that fits him properly--she took her pony blanket for him. She said she was allowed to visit him in person; his banamine dose was just kicking in & he was doing fairly well. They let him out of his stall & he tottered straight over to a table in the lab to investigate some cookies someone had left there. She said the poor little guy has no tail at all, not even a stump, and he has a shocking number of puncture wounds all over his body.

The CoTHers are scraping up whatever money they can find to send for Mr. B's vet bill; just in case anyone here is interested in contributing, this is the vet clinic's address:

Mr. B Fund

c/o TNT Equine

17 Memberâ€™s Way

Dover, NH 03820

More info can be obtained by calling 603-749-4077. You can track Mr. Bâ€™s recovery progress on his vetâ€™s website: www.tntequine.com

This is what one CoTHer had to say about Mr. B's "mom":

Mr B is owned by my old instructor in NH. She is a wonderful person who has always put her children, animals and friends before her own needs. A couple years back she was very seriously injured when another employee of her company ran over her. She lost a lot during this time as neither the company or the driver stepped up and did the right thing. It was a very long and painful recovery. Not long after her young son suffered a head injury in a fall from his bike and required brain surgery. Throughout all of this dealing with a difficult divorce. I find it amazing that she is not emotionally devastated. That she somehow manages to kick on despite all the shi**y luck. I know that there is nothing at all in the financial reserves to pay for Mr B's care. Yet there is no way his Mom will base the choice of how much care he gets on money issues.

I know many of us have had to cope with serious unexpected vet bills and manage on our own. ANd some people might be thinking that they didn't ask for help. Keep in mind that the owner is not asking for financial help. She would find a way, no matter what it costs her. SHe is that wonderful with her animals.


----------



## qtrrae (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks so much for the update on Mr. B! How sad, poor little guy, sounds like he is a real fighter!

Thanks for the address to send contributions to help defray some of the medical expenses.

Hugs and prayers for Mr. B and his family.


----------



## luvmycritters (Feb 19, 2006)

How horrible, the poor little guy, just so sad...

Lori


----------

